# Balanced inputs sound better than unbalanced inputs.



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've always seen people selling amps and hilighting that they have balanced inputs. So I always took it to mean balanced inputs sound better than unbalanced inputs. 

I have never run balanced myself, but just wanted to hear opinions...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's simply a noise rejection benefit. In that regard, they are better. They don't magically make a system sound "warm" or "dry" or amy other stupid audiophile term. 

No myth to it. 

Google it. There's plenty of information on balanced wiring.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> It's simply a noise rejection benefit. In that regard, they are better. They don't magically make a system sound "warm" or "dry" or amy other stupid audiophile term.
> 
> No myth to it.
> 
> Google it. There's plenty of information on balanced wiring.


Exactly right. balanced wiring important on long runs I never heard a difference in the car. if you have it- nice if you don`t who cares.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Exactly right. balanced wiring important on long runs I never heard a difference in the car. if you have it- nice if you don`t who cares.


X2 not usually enough distance to really take advantage. If you have a really noisy car, electrically, then you can benefit.

Also realize, you need it at both ends. The HU and the amplifier/processor has to support it.

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------

